# Winfast PVR2 problems



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Hi, had a video tuner card for a while now, but for some weird reason, i set programs up to multiple record every week etc, but i can't seem to clear them, and now i wan't to record in some of the places that already have recordings on them. So my query, how do i clear all these recordings to default so i can record on these slots. Cheers, if you need other info, just ask!

TheAtheist


----------



## W0rp3D (Apr 17, 2009)

You have to make sure that you press OK on the main window as well as the pop up window, took me ages to work that out.

Do you know how to reduce the quality of the recording, i recorded a program for 1hr10mins and it was a 7gig file, i actually stream this over my ps3 and watch it on the tv in the lounge room but the ps3 cant stream a file this size fast enough.


----------

